# Jet Milling Machines



## HMF (Dec 31, 2016)

*JET JTM Vertical Milling Machine*
Choose from 9" x 42" or 9" x 49" or 10" x 50" Table 
Choose from 1 phase or 3 phase Electrics
• Meehanite casting 
• Precision bored and honed milling head 
• Large diameter quill is chromed 
• High precision Class 7 spindle bearings 
• Spindle head is internally cooled 
• Satin chrome finished dials 
• Heavy-duty splined motor drive 
• One-piece quill pinion and shaft 
• Three-stage power downfeed with automatic stop 
• Heavy-duty spindle brake 
• Precision hardened and ground ways 
• Precision ground table 
• Adjustable gibs throughout 
• Internal coolant tank built into base for optional coolant system
• One-shot lubrication system 
• Way covers 
• Draw bar 
• Tool box with tools
• Tolerance test sheet included
• 2 Year warranty

Head Movement: 90° Right & Left, 45° Front & Back 
Distance Spindle to Column: 19" (max), 4.5" (minimum)
Max Distance Spindle to Table: 17-1/2 inches
Quill Diameter: 3-3/8 
Quill Down feed Rates: .0015/.003/.006 inches/rev.
Spindle Taper: R-8 
Spindle Travel: 5
Spindle Speeds: 8 with 1 phase, 16 with 3 phase
T-Slots Size: 5/8 
Travel of Knee: 14-1/2 inches

*JET Mills with 9 x 42 inch Tables:*
JET JTM-1: 2HP, 230 Volts, 3 phase Electrics
JET JTM-2: 2HP, 115/230 Volts, 1 phase Electrics
Travel of Ram: 13-3/8 inches
Table Cross Travel: 12-1/2 inches
Table Longitudinal Travel: 23-7/8 inches
Range of Spindle Speeds: 80 to 2720 rpm
Table Load Capacity: 550 Lbs.
Machine Weight: 2200 Lbs.


*JET Mills with 9 x 49 inch Tables:*
JET JTM-4VS-690182: 2HP, 115/230 Volts, 1 phase Elec.
JET JTM-4VS-690180: 2HP, 230 Volts, 3 phase Electrics 
Range of Spindle Speeds: 60 to 4200 rpm
Travel of Ram: 13-3/8 inches 
Table Cross Travel: 12-1/2 inches
Table Longitudinal Travel: 34 inches
Table Load Capacity: 660 Lbs.
Machine Weight: 2420 Lbs.


*JET Mill with 10 x 50 inch Tables:*
JET JTM-1050: 3HP, 230/460 Volts, 3 phase Electrics 
Variable Spindle Speed: 70 to 3800 rpm
Travel of Ram: 20-1/2 inches 
Table Cross Travel: 15-1/4 inches
Table Longitudinal Travel: 30 inches
Table Load Capacity: 720 Lbs.
Machine Weight: 2900 Lbs.



*Optional Equipment Available*
• Electronic variable speed inverter drive
• Digital Readout
• Power air draw bar 
• Coolant system w/ pump, nozzles and hoses
• Base coolant/chip drop pan
• Power feed table X-axis, installation included
• Power feed table Y-axis, installation included
• Power feed for knee up/down, installation included
• Riser Blocks
• Halogen work light
• Auto luber with alarm 
• Anglock swivel vise
• 52 pcs clamping kit
• 11 pcs R8 collets set
• Phase converter for use with 1 phase electrics.


----------

